
Which AWS cost optimization service provider are the best? - dalex00
Hi,<p>we want to optimize our AWS costs but want to focus on our core business and not managing the AWS cost &quot;features&quot;.<p>We identified following cases and service provider. 
Any more service provider recommendations or even experience with the those mentioned?<p>1. spot instanz management
- Spotinst (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spotinst.com&#x2F;)<p>2. reserved instances management
- Parquantix (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;parquantix.com&#x2F;)<p>3.AWS improve transparency &amp; governance  
- cloudability (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cloudability.com)<p>Thank you in advance!<p>Best
Alex
======
Arbinv
IMHO its www.parkmycloud.com

The single biggest optimization / cost saver in the cloud is to get your non-
production instances onto schedules as almost universally they do not need to
be running 24/7\. There is nothing which will deliver bigger savings on your
non-prod infrastructure.

------
prakashmanden
If you are interested in automated, transparent optimization of AWS resources,
you may want to check out FittedCloud
([https://www.fittedcloud.com/](https://www.fittedcloud.com/)).

